# latex heads, how do you make them?



## ProjectFEAR (Aug 25, 2011)

kay, this is more about the molds you'd use. I can't find any molds anywhere that are suitable for my designs, so I need to make one myself. I thought I'd put a skull cap on, then wrap some plaster of paris around my head and cut it off with a cast saw. Of course, there are many problems with this plans (the big one being getting my skin stuck to the plaster. so, I'm looking for some good latex mold info. I also need help actually makinkg the heads (should I fill the mold with latex and let it dry, or should I just brush a small layer over the inside of the mold, peel it out and put it over a foam head?)


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

NO NO NO NO!
Never ever ever put plaster on paris on your face. There are more horror stories from doing that than I care to think about.

Look up how tos on lifecasting. There are plenty out on the web. Use either alginate or silicone with a plaster bandage shell.

If you need to make latex copies of your head, you will need to then pour clay into the alginate or silicone and make an ultracal-30 mold over that. Again, lots of information out there on that process.

You can then brush in a few thin coats of latex and fill with soft expanding foam.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What Mr Chicken said - plaster of Paris gets HOT as it cures and you can get a nasty burn.


----------



## ProjectFEAR (Aug 25, 2011)

Mr_Chicken said:


> NO NO NO NO!
> Never ever ever put plaster on paris on your face. There are more horror stories from doing that than I care to think about.
> 
> Look up how tos on lifecasting. There are plenty out on the web. Use either alginate or silicone with a plaster bandage shell.
> ...


So....I looked it up and what I read somewhere was, you put alginate on what you want to cast, and when it's ready you peel it off? I'm not gonna buy a vid just for this, I've had enough bad experiences with " pro videos".


----------



## ProjectFEAR (Aug 25, 2011)

Also, is there any possible place I can get good quality reusable molds pre made, maybe from a vendor getting rid of old merch? Is there anyone on the forum who knows of a vendor getting rid of old crap, or if anyone here is willing to part with a mold or two.....


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

OK- We want to help you, but right now your terminology is all over the map, lets make sure that we are refering to the same thing at each step along the way.
In order to avoid confusion dont use the word "heads" each part along the way gets its name from the step of the process its invoved in.

the finished piece is called a *Cast*. you can cast in latex and end up with a latex cast. If your finished product is a latex severed head, then you casted in latex.

the plaster head that you sculpt on is called an *Armature*. Often called a sculpting bust. They can be made of foam, plastic, or plaster.

A *Mold* is what you cast in and it gives the cast its shape while it sets, dries, or kicks. A general rule is that if you want a flexible cast (finished piece) then you need a rigid mold. If you want a rigid finished piece, then you cast in a flexible mold. 
Good rigid mold making materials are Plaster, Resin, fiberglass. Good flexible mold making materials are Platinum Silicone, Tin silicone, latex, alginate, and urethane.
What you make your mold out of narrows your options of what you can cast in.

If you want to cast a living persons head or face, then you are making a life cast as Mr Chicken referred to. Those are very tricky and should not involve a saw in any way. Youtube life casting and you will see few vids of the technique and its many variations

However, based on what you said- I think you can use a male mannequin head as an armature, sculpt on that in clay what ever design you wish. Then mold in plaster, clean it out, then cast in latex.
This video I did a few weeks ago might help you.




 and here is part 2




 I think I have addressed your questions, please ask anything you wish and I or others will gladly help. It is best to get advice on each stage because the whole process is alot to absorb.

"_this is more about the molds you'd use. I can't find any molds anywhere that are suitable for my designs, so I need to make one myself. I thought I'd put a skull cap on, then wrap some plaster of paris around my head and cut it off with a cast saw. Of course, there are many problems with this plans (the big one being getting my skin stuck to the plaster. so, I'm looking for some good latex mold info. I also need help actually makinkg the heads (should I fill the mold with latex and let it dry, or should I just brush a small layer over the inside of the mold, peel it out and put it over a foam head?) _"


----------



## ProjectFEAR (Aug 25, 2011)

Allen, thanks so much! I'm really new to this whole thing, and I have a good idea of how to make lofecast molds. I just need to find a place that carries alginate and plaster bandages........but thanks again, your comment was very helpful.


----------



## drwilde (May 14, 2008)

Once you have your mold, you can pour latex in to form a skin then fill with flexible expanding foam. If you want the prop to hang from a cable you would embed it before filling with foam.


----------

